# Closet design



## tumorhead (Sep 30, 2012)

So I want to flower in a 3' deep by 4' wide closet 6.5 feet tall. Currently I have a horizontal cool tube, but think vertical would maximize the light's footprint. 

Odor is my biggest concern. I can't have it spread through the whole level of the house. 

I have another cooltube, but 1 is mh the other hps, both 400w, I was considering hooking both together vertically, since I already will have to deal with venting cooling the one. Is flowering with a mh bad or just not as efficient as hps? 

So on the doorway, I was going to cut it in half, mount the top half permanently and drill my exhaust for the light and exhaust to carbon filter there. Then on the bottom, Get a heavy material and a zipper like my grow tent has to access the plants through the bottom half of the doorway. 

Here's what I'm thinking so far: 

I'm planning on doing small plants and have chicken wire lining the walls to tie the plants back away from the light, not going to veg them much. Maybe I should just stick with the hps by itself and do 1 row of plants around the perimeter, if I did 2 lights I was going to build a shelf in the middle to do another perimeter of plants halfway up the closet. 

There's a window right by the closet, and it's getting to be much cooler and will during winter so I can get some nice cool air. How do you ensure that you don't blow your flowering herb air out the window instead of only sucking in fresh air. I know there are damper things but I feel like odor travels through just about anything not sealed. My neighbors are 8' from the window so I really have to contain the smell. 

I have a charcoal filter that was around $200 and looks like the legit ones I see in people's pics, but I don't have a good squirrel fan, just a 6" duct blower fan and it didn't do shit. If I get a good fan, and mount that thing to the ceiling next to the top right hole in the door, do you think that would be enough to filter such a small grow? 

The actual room the closet is in would be a dmz zone, to filter residual odor to keep it from spreading through the house. 

Any input appreciated.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 30, 2012)

Check this article out, it may help some: http://seattlecannabisjournal.com/2011/04/05/to-build-a-cabinet-by-g-d-bud/#more-698
Get your self a valueline fan, best bang for the buck.


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. Here's a top down view of the room. I'll be taking cold winter air from outside, now do I just bring it in and cool the entire room, then vent the flower box heat into the same room? 

Now, the temperature outside fluctuates, so I have a temp timer that can kick on when a certain temp is reached to cool it down, but I have to guarantee no odor goes the opposite way when the fan isn't on..........if I leave a fan on the entire room will be whatever temp it is outside. 

I'll pick up the 6" valueline fan to put on the carbon filter. 

I'm wondering if I should make something else with more than 1 vent damper to prevent odor going towards outside. Like bring it in from the window to a box, then from there shoot it into the room....


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 1, 2012)

You should not have to worry about the smell getting out, that valueline fan should keep a nice negative pressure going. Just make sure that everything else is as air tight as possible. The fan will actually be pulling air through whatever hole you have in the flower room, creating a passive intake of sorts.


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok so now I'm thinking I should line the entire closet with plastic and make this thing as close to air tight as I can. I guess white plastic would be best to reflect light while not getting hot like reflective stuff, now to find a roll of white plastic....if I can't find a roll of it I'll probably get some white plastic shower curtains for each wall and tape them together really well. 

I might just make a box instead of the closet and put it in the room, still deciding...My tent is way too big and I'd rather have something sturdy, air tight, etc. and I could build it knowing I need various holes for different things and put them in the best spot...so I'm leaning towards this. I've worked construction for years, not sure why I'm so lazy about building something. hehe

The other thing, if I need to do construction in my growing area, how long can I turn the light off for without shocking the plants during their lights on cycle. They're currently on a 16/8 schedule. I probably need an hour or two to work in there....but the 8 hours off is usually when I'm sleeping. I may just stay up late and move them to complete darkness elsewhere while I work, but wasn't sure if I need to work in there during the day how long is too much? 

Thanks again...


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 2, 2012)

tumorhead said:


> Ok so now I'm thinking I should line the entire closet with plastic and make this thing as close to air tight as I can. I guess white plastic would be best to reflect light while not getting hot like reflective stuff, now to find a roll of white plastic....if I can't find a roll of it I'll probably get some white plastic shower curtains for each wall and tape them together really well.
> 
> I might just make a box instead of the closet and put it in the room, still deciding...My tent is way too big and I'd rather have something sturdy, air tight, etc. and I could build it knowing I need various holes for different things and put them in the best spot...so I'm leaning towards this. I've worked construction for years, not sure why I'm so lazy about building something. hehe
> 
> ...


Well are they in veg still? I would think so since you are on 16/8 unless they are auto flowering. interupting the dark cycle during veg is not as big of a deal as it is in flower. Try to work during the night still, and bump the lights up to 18/6 minimum.


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 2, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Well are they in veg still? I would think so since you are on 16/8 unless they are auto flowering. interupting the dark cycle during veg is not as big of a deal as it is in flower. Try to work during the night still, and bump the lights up to 18/6 minimum.


Thanks, yea they're only 2 week old seedlings. I'll switch to 18/6, I had it 24 hours on for the first few days but they seemed to be more perky when I gave them some dark time, but again they were really small seedlings so it might be different now that they're more developed(but still really tiny). Plus less electricity doesn't hurt. 

I'll probably go to flower this soon though, once I get things permanently set up. 

They're not autoflower, and actually I'll need to sex them and take cuttings from the females before I flower so maybe I have to keep vegging for a while. But I don't want big plants, no room, too much odor.


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 9, 2012)

Would you recommend the 6" or 8" valueline fan, I'm about to order one, and are they loud? Like if it's downstairs from my living room will people ask what that humming is? I can't hear my dehumidifier and it's pretty loud for reference. 

The carbon filter uses a 6" end to connect to the fan, so I was wondering if the 8" with an adapter would be more quiet than the 6" fan....


^^ I'm really concerned about smell. The image above is a top down view of 2 rooms, the room on the right has a closet, which is red. I was thinking of building a plastic wall to box in the closet so I can dehumidify less air and put a second filter in that area to filter the air into the rest of the room where it can enter the rest of the house. I really need to keep the smell to the one room. 

So a the filter and valueline fan would go in the red area, up by the ceiling, shooting air into the dehumidifier area. Then to keep the temps down I have a 6" duct fan and a thermostat which turn it on if the temp gets above 70 or whatever, so I can suck in new cold air as needed from the neighboring room, then into the plastic area, and into the flower box from there. I guess with the filter blowing air out of the box it will passively suck air from the intake.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 9, 2012)

tumorhead said:


> Would you recommend the 6" or 8" valueline fan, I'm about to order one, and are they loud? Like if it's downstairs from my living room will people ask what that humming is? I can't hear my dehumidifier and it's pretty loud for reference.
> 
> The carbon filter uses a 6" end to connect to the fan, so I was wondering if the 8" with an adapter would be more quiet than the 6" fan....
> 
> ...



The 8 inch will be louder for sure. I can not hear my 6'' fan upstairs.. but if you are downstairs it is noticeable.


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 25, 2012)

So I switched it over to vertical. I was going to go bare bulb but don't remember why I didn't, but there was some reason, so it's in a cooltube. 
 Now the question is, do I put the light above the tops of the plants, or in line with the tops of the plants, so more of the intense light is hitting the plants. The picture is looking down at an angle, the top of the light is in line with the plants if you look at them horizontally. So far so good....

Still haven't sexed them, these are from seed, so it will be less crowded once I weed out the males...


----------

